# I made some Candles



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Looks good, mine are usually yellow. Big bobby pins work good for holding the wick centered. 
Putting them in the oven at about 175F should re melt them & fill in the voids by the glass. Let them cool slowly.


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

Beeswax shrinks when it cools and will pull away from the sides of the glass containers. Is that what you mean by air space? I wouldn't bother trying to fill in the sides. What temperature do you pour at?


----------

